# Croce Domini zum Idrosee



## tintinMUC (20. November 2007)

...die Frage ist nicht ganz neu, aber mir fehlen noch ein paar Details/persönliche Empfehlungen:

Wenn man an dem Tag in *Breno *losgefahren ist und am *Passo Croce Domini *steht und runter an den *Idrosee *will, was ist die beste Alternative?

über den *Dos dei Galli/Passo Maniva *nach Anfo? Viel Strasse/Schotter, schöne Landschaft aber keine trails  (ausser man nimmt das Stück ab Cima Ora über den Cima Breda/Weg432 - hat das schon mal einer gemacht?)

ein Stück auf der SS669 ins Val Dorizzo und dann über Malga Vaimane auf einen trail (Weg 425), dann über den *Costone delle Cornelle/Passo Val Marza *runter nach Londrone? Schöner trail aber nicht alles fahrbar...

oder auf der SS669 ins Val Dorizzo und dann über den *Passo Bruffione *Richtung Ledrosee? Da kommt man nur ein Stück vom Idrosee ab...

oder gibt's noch andere Alternativen - ausser jetzt einfach stumpf das Val Dorizzo runterzubügeln?
Was sind so die persönlichen Vorlieben der üblichen tour-Helden? Vergleichende Darstellungen wären prima


----------



## OptiMist (20. November 2007)

Ja ich bin dises Jahr über den Passo Maniva gefahren. Mir hat die Strecke extrem gut gefallen.
Du hast allerdings recht, es gibt nur kurze trailstücke. Allerdings ist die Route, wenn man Breno startet, schon recht anstrengend. Deshalb war ich ganz froh eine Strecke zu fahren die man einfach nur genießen kann.
Ich würde diesen Weg jederzeit gerne wieder Fahren.
Viel Spass

Hups 
Gerade erst gesehen das ich mich ungefragt eingemischt habe, ich bin ja gar kein Tour Held.
Wenn du trotzdem noch weitere Infos oder GPS Daten haben willst, melde dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tintinMUC (20. November 2007)

OptiMist schrieb:


> Hups
> Gerade erst gesehen das ich mich ungefragt eingemischt habe, ich bin ja gar kein Tour Held.
> Wenn du trotzdem noch weitere Infos oder GPS Daten haben willst, melde dich.



Passt schon ;-) bin da nicht so wählerisch - GPS-daten hab ich schon, nur für das trail-Stück über den Cima Breda/Weg432 würden mich noch Erfahrungsberichte interessieren .. da hab ich bislang nur Photos gesehen ... meine paar Brocken Italienisch reichen zwar gerade so für den Text, aber ein bisschen detaillierter wäre schön


----------



## OptiMist (20. November 2007)

Die Bilder sehen ja ziemlich klasse aus, wenn man noch kraft und Zeit hat würde ich den Weg auf jeden fall versuchen. Wenn nicht kann man ja nach Anfo abfahren.


----------



## reiner (20. November 2007)

Passo Bruffione ist ein absolutes Highlight. Ich bin heuer von Condino (Val di Chiese) durchs Val Aperta zur Malga Bedollo, zum Passo Bruffione, dann zum Passo di Brealone und über Malga Romanterra wieder zurück. Vieles auf alten, zugewachsenen Militärstraßen.

Ich bin auf dieser Seite zwar nicht gefahren, aber vom Albergo Biomone ins Valle di Bruffione und rauf auf den Passo Bruffione koennte gehen. Sieht auf Foto nach Forststraße und Militärweg aus.

Dann kannst du zur Malga Bedollo fahren und dort entweder über Malga Clef oder durchs Val Aperta abfahren. Oder du fährst über den Passo Brealone und Malga Romanterra oder verlängerst sogar noch übern Passo delle Cornelle.

Ich kann dir drei Fotos per eMail schicken, Hochladen in mein Album klappt irgendwie nicht (Er sagt hochgeladen, aber Foto nicht da).

Servus


----------



## reiner (22. November 2007)

Ich habs jetzt doch geschafft, die Bilder hochzuladen.

Das hier ist bei der Auffahrt zum Passo Bruffione. Rechts kommt der Weg von der Malga Bedollo herauf. Aufgenommen ist es vom Weg, der auf dem kleinen Sattel vor der Malge Bedollo links weg geht.




Das hier ist der Blick ins Valle di Bruffione. Ich bin eigentlich zuversichtlich, dass man über Malga Viamane zum Passo Bruffione fahren kann (siehe auch im FlashEarth).




Und hier sieht man den Trail der vom Passo Bruffione Richtung Passo di Brealone geht. Ist eigentlich nix schwieriges dabei.




Servus


----------



## tintinMUC (26. November 2007)

tintinMUC schrieb:


> Wenn man an dem Tag in *Breno *losgefahren ist und am *Passo Croce Domini *steht und runter an den *Idrosee *will, was ist die beste Alternative?
> 
> über den *Dos dei Galli/Passo Maniva *nach Anfo? Viel Strasse/Schotter, schöne Landschaft aber keine trails  (ausser man nimmt das Stück ab Cima Ora über den Cima Breda/Weg432 - hat das schon mal einer gemacht?)
> 
> ...


noch einer eine Meinung zu den Alternativen?? danke euch


----------



## stuntzi (26. November 2007)

bin den bruffione hier gefahren, allerdings von ost nach west:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2970204#post2970204

blick von pass nach westen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=116491&d=1157102624

gpx-track im anhang.

sind im prinzip beidseitig ein bisserl überwachsene, grasige militärstraßen. schon nett, aber keine singletrail-highlights.

deine alternative über den cima breda sieht um größenordnungen spannender aus. könnst du vielleicht mal die gps-schnipsl dazu posten?

servus,
stuntzi


----------



## tintinMUC (26. November 2007)

stuntzi schrieb:


> deine alternative über den cima breda sieht um größenordnungen spannender aus. könnst du vielleicht mal die gps-schnipsl dazu posten?


tja .. wenn ich die nur haette   ...bin bei meinen Recherchen zu Alternativen nur auf die Bilder gestossen (siehe link oben) - leider scheint der italienische Kollege keinen GPS track davon zu haben (sofern ich da italienische Kauderwelsch richtig gedeutet habe)

Aber egal: Infos zu allen 3 Alternativen hab ich ja soweit mal gefunden - mich wuerd halt mal interessieren, wie die Herren (und Damen natuerlich) so die Alternativen im Vergleich sehen...


----------



## stuntzi (26. November 2007)

also ich würd den breda probieren, keine frage .

hier dann mal die route, aus der karte zusammengeklickt:




bei dem rechtsknick bei dosso tondo rechts oben bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, sierht steil aus. könnte auch gradaus weiter gehen. aber das sieht man dann schon wenn man dort steht. die italo-ecw-karten sind zwar exakt und umsonst, aber alt. die kompass-karte besitz ich leider nicht.

viel spaß!


----------



## tintinMUC (26. November 2007)

stuntzi schrieb:


> hier dann mal die route, aus der karte zusammengeklickt


 na was für ein service .. bin sprachlos! nach der beschreibung müsste der Weg hinten raus weiter nach Norde gehen .. aber da kann mein Italienisch auch holpriger als der trail sein. was benutzt du denn zum "zusammenklicken"? karten selber gescannt oder wie? und dann? Fugawi? 

sach ma: das Stück, das du vom Tremalzo runter zur Strasse nach Storo gefahren bist (Bocca di Lorina bis Valle di Lorina), kommt man das auch rauf??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuntzi (26. November 2007)

die landeskarten von italien sind kostenlos offiziell zum download im netz erhältlich: http://www.pcn.minambiente.it/PCN/

zum zusammenklicken eignet sich ttqv, infos zum online-benutzen der italo-karten gibt's hier:
http://www.ttqv.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=10728

fugawi ist von der benutzeroberfläche her wohl ähnlich katastrophal wie ttqv, aber in der funktionialität haushoch unterlegen. 

bocca lorina ist bergauf nur fahrbar bis zur malga valesina auf 1200m, der rest sind dann ca 250m steil bergauf schieben. wenn dich das nicht stört, das valle lorina ist ansonsten sehr schön und einsam und bestimme eine nette alternative zur fahrstraße auf den tremalzo. dauert aber auch ganz sicher ein bis zwei stunden länger, die querung auf der andern seite hat auch noch mal einige extra höhenmeter.

nach torbole runter gehts dann natürlich über tremalzo222 und die bochetta die nansea durchs "geheime" valle di nalbo (s3-s4), beschreibung und track hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4065619#post4065619

dann noch val pura oder dalco oder 112er nach limone je nach belieben und mit dem schifferl ab nach torbole... falls du da überhaupt hin willst .


----------



## stuntzi (26. November 2007)

hm, der cima breda ist ja doch grad noch auf der digitalen kompass lago karte. hier also der korrigierte wahrscheinliche trackverlauf:





danke an http://www.kompass.at


----------



## tintinMUC (27. November 2007)

stuntzi schrieb:


> hm, der cima breda ist ja doch grad noch auf der digitalen kompass lago karte. hier also der korrigierte wahrscheinliche trackverlauf


 danke - soweit hatte ich es mir schon selber zusammengeklickt (was wuerden wir nur ohne Kompass ueber die trueben langen Wintermonate machen???) Was haeltst du denn von deiner Auffahrtsstrecke von Condino Richtung Bruffione als Abfahrt? Lohnt das?

Noch einer einen Kommentar zu den anderen Alternativen vom Croce Domini zum Idrosee?


----------



## stuntzi (27. November 2007)

condino nach bruffione... mei... glaub das war eher gemütliche schotterauffahrt. als abfahrt in der andern richtung eher langweilig, bis auf die obersten 250hm direkt hinterm pass, da ists a bisserl mehr zugewachsen und schmal und grasig. 

in der auffahrt hast du evtl noch ein problem, und zwar das stück von der croce domini passstraße (albergo blumone) bis rauf in die almige ebene westlich unterhalb des passo bruffione. kann mich nicht mehr ganz genau erinnern, aber ich glaube, dieser teil war relativ steil und holprig. evtl kann man den bergauf nicht wirklich gut fahren. na wenigstens wirds anstrengend. von der alm weiter bis zum pass rauf ists dann aber wohl unschwierig.

wie gesagt, ich würd lieber den breda machen. aber wenn dein herz am bruffione hängt ...


----------



## tintinMUC (27. November 2007)

stuntzi schrieb:


> wie gesagt, ich würd lieber den breda machen. aber wenn dein herz am bruffione hängt ...


na das ist ja mal 'ne Aussage! Dass man da ueberall langfahren kann, wusste ich ja ... wollte ja nur endlich mal vergleichende Kommentare hoeren ... Cima Breda steht bei mir auch ganz oben


----------



## on any sunday (6. Dezember 2007)

Tach auch.

Die Auffahrt von der Croce Domini Passstrasse zum Bruffione ist mit dem MTB nicht vollständig fahrbar, der beschriebene Rest aber ganz gut.

Vom Dosso dei Galli wird Richtung Croce Domini kräftig asphaltiert, der Schotter dürfte bald verschwunden sein. 

Als Abfahrtsvariante von der Strecke Domnini-Maniva kenne ich noch den Trail über den Lago di Vaia nach Bagolino.

Ab dem Maniva ist die Strasse zum Passo Spina seit ein paar Jahren durch einen Erdrutsch  für die meisten Fahrzeuge unpassierbar, man hat also seine Ruhe.  







Auf der Strecke hab ich mir den Trail nach dem Passo delle Portole Richtung Dosso Sambuco angesehen, sah ganz gut aus:








Die Auffahrt zum Breda geht über das Forte Cima Oro, gut fahrbar und schöne Aussicht.

Für Interessenten, wie es dort auch in bewegten Bildern ausschaut: Enduro Lombardei 2007 und Standfotos: Fotos Croce Domini, Bergamo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reiner (8. Dezember 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Auf der Strecke hab ich mir den Trail nach dem Passo delle Portole Richtung Dosso Sambuco angesehen, sah ganz gut aus


Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, wurde der Trail schon mal im Bikemagazin vorgestellt.

Servus


----------



## tintinMUC (29. August 2008)

..nur um das Thema abzuschliessen: wir sind schlussendlich vom Croce Domini noch ein Stück in Richtung Maniva und dann beim Abzweig *Grapa de Vaia *über den *Weg 423 *runter ins Val Dorizza nach Bagolino. Allein der pitstop in der Malga Vaia war die 1000Hm schieben im Val della Grigna wert  ..der trail anschliessend runter ins Tal ist einfach perfekt! Absolut empfehlenswert! GRINS!

Mehr unter http://traube-online.net/tourDB/trip.php?tripID=59


----------



## Alperer (14. März 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ...
> Auf der Strecke hab ich mir den Trail nach dem Passo delle Portole Richtung Dosso Sambuco angesehen, sah ganz gut aus
> ...



Und wie fährt sich's da runter?

Gruß
Alperer


----------



## swj (15. März 2011)

Natürlich auch mein Senf dazu:

http://schwemberger.at/html/7__tag.htm
http://schwemberger.at/html/8__tag.htm


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. März 2011)

Alperer schrieb:


> Und wie fährt sich's da runter?


Runter ist's fast überall a Gaudi, aber rauf würde ich nur mehr die Landstraße. Mir war das sowas von zu steil da rauf. 1000 HM auf teilweise geteerten Forstweg (!!!) rauf schieben ist nicht mein Ding. Wobei wir genau vor dieser Monsterstraße die weise Entscheidung getroffen haben, weiter zu fahren als geplant. 

Selten so gelitten. Selten den Zucker so weit unten gehabt. Selten mir derartig oft vor dummheit an den Kopf gegriffen zu haben.


----------



## Alperer (16. März 2011)

Hallo,

mich interessiert speziell diese Abfahrt (im gelben Rechteck).






(vielen Dank an den Kompass-Verlag http://www.kompass.at).

Kommt man da schön flowig runter, oder ist's eher schwierig?

Viele Grüße
Alperer


----------



## on any sunday (16. März 2011)

Alperer schrieb:


> Und wie fährt sich's da runter?
> 
> Gruß
> Alperer



Wie gesagt, ich hab es mir nur angesehen, nicht ausprobiert, der Einstieg war etwas steil und schottrig, die Passage danach sah dann so aus.


----------



## Alperer (16. März 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich hab es mir nur angesehen, nicht ausprobiert, der Einstieg war etwas steil und schottrig, die Passage danach sah dann so aus.



Schaut ja eigentlich ganz nett aus.
Und wer hat's mal ausprobiert?

Viele Grüße
Alperer


----------



## tiroler1973 (17. März 2011)

Alperer schrieb:


> Und wer hat's mal ausprobiert?


Du wirst es ausprobieren und uns berichten.


----------



## Alperer (17. März 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Du wirst es ausprobieren und uns berichten.



Gut möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenzp (17. März 2011)

Falls du Mitstreiter für die Tour brauchst, dann schicke eine pm. Die Gegend würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## macduffy (19. März 2011)

lorenzp schrieb:


> Falls du Mitstreiter für die Tour brauchst, dann schicke eine pm. Die Gegend würde mich auch interessieren.



Nicht uninteressant in diesem Zusammenhang ist der Sentiero Antonioli - eigentlich Wanderweg aber streckenweise auch fahrbar.
http://www.garda-gps.de/track_sent_GL.html
Die weiter oben diskutierten Trails finden sich übrigens fast alle in der Karte Garda Lessinia.
Gruß


----------



## Alperer (20. März 2011)

lorenzp schrieb:


> Falls du Mitstreiter für die Tour brauchst, dann schicke eine pm. Die Gegend würde mich auch interessieren.



Das Ganze soll erstmal nur eine Alternativtour werden, falls das Wetter am Hauptkamm wieder mal so gar nicht mitspielt. Die Umsetzung kann also durchaus noch etwas dauern.

Viele Grüße
Alperer


----------

